# Laufschrift in Adobe Premiere Pro



## PapaBär (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche in einen Film am Bildfuß eine  Laufschrift einzublenden, so ähnlich wie es z.B. n-tv macht.  
Ich habe ein graues Rechteck angelegt und darauf einen kriechenden Text gelegt. Mein Problem ist, dass der  Hintergrund  mit der Schrift kriecht. Gibt es einen Kniff  den Hintergund zu fixiren?

Vielen Dank
Papa Bär


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (3. Juni 2004)

mit F9 gelangst du in den Titel Generator. Dort stellst du ein ob dein Test rollen (Vertikal) oder crowl (horizontal) soll. Die Schrift liegt über dem Film. Dein Hintergrund wird also dabei nicht bewegt.


----------



## PapaBär (4. Juni 2004)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Ich habe den Hintergrund auch im Titelgenerator angelegt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe,  lege ich den Hintergrund auf z.B. einer eigenen Spur auf den Film.

Gruß 
Papa Bär


----------



## goela (5. Juni 2004)

Der Titel muss auf einer eigenen Spur überhalb des Clips gelegt werden!


----------

